

Behind the 'Bad Indian Coder' - gdilla
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/10/behind-the-bad-indian-coder/280636/

======
skuunk1
In my experience, I have never had any problem working with Indian coders
(having worked with many), but I have had problems working with coders who are
on a 12 hour time difference and are far removed from the business's
objectives.

i.e. it's not the people, it's the system.

